# Which do you rather drink?



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like tea a lot it more healthy to me though.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel like I may have betrayed England when I say juice


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I answered juice. I've never cared for tea.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't find them mutually exclusive, and both are such wide ranging beverages, including tastes from utterly lovely to horribly vile, that just asking "juice" or "tea" underestimates these on the whole!

But on the threat of having my mouth glued together I'd probably choose the right kind of tea!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> I feel like I may have betrayed England when I say juice


:lol: Yes, indeed, sir - how dare you, sir!!!

I'd say tea, so long as it is Assam, or possibly English Breakfast Tea. 
At uni, I once shared some Lapsang Soochong with my Chinese room-mate & her friends - they hated it! Their preferred blend was 'Iron Kwan Yin', which I got to like.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

If I have just woken up, you can make me do almost anything in the world for a cup of tea. 

But I like juice a lot too.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Their ''earl grey'' black tea is exquisite for a fragile state of my nostrils now...Very tasty too...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Too much acid in tea and juice. Better off eating a nice piece of fruit.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Too much acid in tea and juice. Better off eating a nice piece of fruit.


yes, go suck a lemon - no acid there :devil:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Tea - tea - tea

Lapsang Souchong (Mrs Hermit brought me some back from Harrods after a trip to London last year - it was absolutley excellent), Earl Grey, Jasmine-scented Pekoe, Darjeeling ..... and then Assam etc


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoy both (but not at once.)


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

All you Earl Grey lovers, I am telling you, you haven't had tea until you have tasted the masala chai on the streets in India.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Tea.

Earl Grey, green tea, Ceylon black tea.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I like juice, specifically orange and cranberry (probably not together though).

I enjoy tea on occasion but am not crazy about it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Tea - tea - tea
> 
> Lapsang Souchong (Mrs Hermit brought me some back from Harrods after a trip to London last year - it was absolutley excellent), Earl Grey, Jasmine-scented Pekoe, Darjeeling ..... and then Assam etc


Orange Pekoe tea is very nice - I remember when I was a student drinking some while reading 'The Monastery on Jade Mountain', and feeling excessively spiritual.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Juice! I have never liked tea, but do like coffee.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Tea - tea - tea. Lapsang Souchong (Mrs Hermit brought me some back from Harrods after a trip to London last year - it was absolutley excellent), Earl Grey, Jasmine-scented Pekoe, Darjeeling ..... and then Assam etc


Sir Hermit, greetings:

I bring you news that poor Mrs. Hermit need not ride to London when next the Hermit of Headphone requires the Tea-tea-tea of Lapsang Souchong, for Lo! since your retreat from the world a Wondrous new Shoppe has appeared at the southern end of the Castle and Burgh of Lancaster - I have seen it with my own eyes, sire! - where she may purchase said Tea and all necessary appurtenances thereof.

I beg to remain, Sire,

Yours,

A humble drinker of Tea,
Turnabout of Vox
at the Hamlet of Preston on the High Road to London


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> yes, go suck a lemon - no acid there :devil:


No, tea is acidic; lemons, limes etc is alkaline.

Our bodies function better when the system is tipped in favor of the alkaline scale. And our bodies crave junk food and are more prone to disease when in the acidic state.

I drink plenty of water during the day and make it a point to squeeze some juice of limes, lemons or grapefruit in it. If you do this daily there will be a noticed sense of well being.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I must be all Amurrcan. I must have my coffee. 

But I do like tea too. Rooibos is my favorite, but then that isn't tea in the strictest sense of the word. It has a wonderful healthy flavor. My body seems to need it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^^ Lemons are citric acid. Not sure how adding lemon juice makes water alkaline. 

I'm a tea drinker, never coffee and no juice either as I don't want the sugar from juice. Just black unsweetened tea, sometimes with lemon.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> ^^^^ Lemons are citric acid. Not sure how adding lemon juice makes water alkaline.


Google is your friend. I hope I helped somebody today.

http://phbalance.wikispaces.com/Lemons+Alkaline?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I enjoy both (but not at once.)


I enjoy both at once. The only tea I drink is when I make Iced Tea, and I often put fruit juice in it.

I just don't like hot beverages.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Not sure how adding lemon juice makes water alkaline.


Pseudoscience is wonderful.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Ice tea. love it.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Tea. I used to drink a lot of it, but my companion prefers the dreaded 'milky coffee'. So I stick to either water or full fat milk.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sir Hermit, greetings:
> 
> I bring you news that poor Mrs. Hermit need not ride to London when next the Hermit of Headphone requires the Tea-tea-tea of Lapsang Souchong, for Lo! since your retreat from the world a Wondrous new Shoppe has appeared at the southern end of the Castle and Burgh of Lancaster - I have seen it with my own eyes, sire! - where she may purchase said Tea and all necessary appurtenances thereof.


Love it - where exactly, please (Presume you mean somewhere other than Atkinson's???)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Since you can put alcohol in both but the latter is more suited I voted juice. I did wonder how anyone who expressed a preference could vote "both" though


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

My wife is Asian, so definitely tea.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Iced Tea is about as close to comprise between tea and juice, especially if it's Sweet Tea. I've gotten a little nervous about drinking juice nowadays since I've been more conscientious that there's a lot more sugar in it than is necessary. Tea is something that you can add your own level of sugar so you can watch it more carefully. Hot Chai tea currently my favorite, putting some honey in it which dissolves better than table sugar.

And BUBBLE TEA! That's something really special, especially when it's milk tea, usually black tea, and good flavoring. Yum!


----------



## Desafinado (Apr 13, 2014)

Juice is too sweet for me. 

Tea/Coffee/Beer/Whisky/Milk/Water are my usuals.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Desafinado said:


> Juice is too sweet for me.
> 
> Tea/Coffee/Beer/Whisky/Milk/Water are my usuals.


Try "unsweetened" juice.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I could not vote as I don't know what you mean by juice. If it's about freshly squeezed fruits done in your own kitchen, then juice wins by far. If juice is the one you buy in store, then I'd vote tea, though I am more of a person who drinks tea only when sick. I am joking, but I rarely drink tea. Once in a while I do some matcha tea for fun...I also like black tea with lemon...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another downer: 

For the calorie conscious, a glass of juice provides many more calories (sugar) than simply eating a piece of fruit.
The latter is more satisfying too since it provides more fiber and makes one feel fuller than a glass of juice.

Hate me all you want, but you know I'm right.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Another downer:
> 
> For the calorie conscious, a glass of juice provides many more calories (sugar) than simply eating a piece of fruit.
> The latter is more satisfying too since it provides more fiber and makes one feel fuller than a glass of juice.
> ...


Apparently, fruit also makes you more frank and outspoken.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

As some of my fellow TC members have so astutely pointed out, it depends on the time of day. Having been an inveterate coffee drinker for most of my life, I have recently "discovered" a whole new world of wonderful herbal teas-courtesy of Keurig,from which I had originally ordered nothing but coffee--
which I have taken to drinking at night, instead of coffee.
I have found some wonderful flavors--amongst which are Lemon-Blueberry Passion and Chai Latte-which I find really help to calm me down and soothe my nerves. Whether this is "merely psychosomatic" or not is irrevelant: it works! In the past, I had always associated the drinking of tea with being sick, as my mother always gave it to me during times of illness. No more,though! As I have also of late been trying to lose a couple of tons, I often now have a cup of my flavor tea with some honey as dessert, rather than ice cream, cookies,cake or pie. However, I still rely on a strong cup of coffee in the morning "to kick over the engine" and remove whatever muzziness might yet remain from sleeping. Sometimes, though, I have had a good cup of tea instead. Ain't choice wonderful? Hooray for Keurig!


----------

